# OK! You wanted a Poll from me! Here goes! Josh Helped! MAYO vs WHIP!!!!



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, for a few things like my weird sandwich I like mayo (Dukes). BUT, overall I prefer Miracle Whip! OK, people this is a sensitive subject, so try to be civil Christians!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

The only thing miraculous about it is that people eat it instead of mayonnaise.


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

austinww said:


> The only thing miraculous about it is that people eat it instead of mayonnaise.


Son! are you a Real Texan!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

etexas said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing miraculous about it is that people eat it instead of mayonnaise.
> ...


I enjoy shooting jars of miracle whip; does that count?


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

it's not that Miracle Whip is nasty, it's just that real mayo is so much tangier and tastier. And if I were any truer of a Texan, I would have fought at the Alamo.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 8, 2010)

Max, when are you going to vote on my poll ("poll regarding a future poll" in your honor -- it should be evident that a lot of work went into it.)

I love mayonnaise, esp. in combination with ketchup and pickles and onions on a cheeseburger.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 8, 2010)

Depends on the other ingredients...


----------



## Curt (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayo is one of the reasons we have turkey on Thanksgiving Day. Turkey sandwiches MUST have mayo.


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Max, when are you going to vote on my poll ("poll regarding a future poll" in your honor -- it should be evident that a lot of work went into it.)
> 
> I love mayonnaise, esp. in combination with ketchup and pickles and onions on a cheeseburger.


 Heidi! I am SO sorry! I was helping my wife get off to see her Folks this weekend....I have been on and off the board! I have not yet read your poll/thread! I will do so NOW! (-:


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 8, 2010)

No option for me - *Neither*... both gross!


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

austinww said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > austinww said:
> ...


LOL!!!! Funny. OK you are Texan! OK anyone OTHER than Josh and I KNOW the "M-Whip" is better!


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

Uncle Max is back and the post counts are soaring.


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Berean said:


> Uncle Max is back and the post counts are soaring.


Well Norm! Of course! It is a debate for our age!


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Hellman's!*

NO!. NO!, NO! NOT JUST MAYO! IT MUST BE HELLMANS!


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Come on Whip Folk!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

etexas said:


> Come on Whip Folk!


 
They're getting "whipped." 

Sorry - Couldn't help it!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 8, 2010)

Miracle whip is horrible in all respects. I eat mayonase on sandwiches, fries, and all other food, both appropriate and inappropriate for mayonase usage.


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Zenas said:


> Miracle whip is horrible in all respects. I eat mayonase on sandwiches, fries, and all other food, both appropriate and inappropriate for mayonase usage.


 Throw some fries in the M-W Man! That is GOOD stuff!


----------



## jawyman (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayo all the way. As unhealthy as it is, it is still all natural. I also prefer butter over margarine as well.

Mayo: INGREDIENTS: SOYBEAN OIL, WATER, WHOLE EGGS AND EGG YOLKS, VINEGAR, SALT, SUGAR, LEMON JUICE, NATURAL FLAVORS, CALCIUM DISODIUM EDTA (USED TO PROTECT QUALITY). Hellman's

Miracle Whip: INGREDIENTS: Water, soybean oil, vinegar, high fructose corn syrup, sugar, modified food starch, eggs, salt, mustard flour, artificial color, potassium sorbate as a preservative, paprika, spice, natural flavor, dried garlic. - Wikianswers


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Ne Oublie (Jan 8, 2010)

anything with the term "whip" in it has to be a bit concerning.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> weirdos


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 8, 2010)

Mayo for me. The truth of the matter though is I like neither


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 8, 2010)

Since mayo is a hell man's and whipping is assumed as a miracle, I'd say both are of the devil


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> weirdos


 What Josh said! LOL!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Andres (Jan 9, 2010)

etexas said:


>


 
you might be waiting a while if you think Miracle Whip is going to make a comeback! The people have spoken!


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2010)

coramdeo said:


> NO!. NO!, NO! NOT JUST MAYO! IT MUST BE HELLMANS!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Andres said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Perhaps a milk vs dark chocolate poll would yield more split results?


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> andres said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


 
lol!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 9, 2010)

No question in my mind. Miracle Whip!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

tcalbrecht said:


> No question in my mind. Miracle Whip!


Tom-Cat! Way to go!!! You people notice something , a little pattern, a lot of Smart people like Miracle -Whip, REAL SMART!


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 9, 2010)

How 'bout hot sauce? That beats everything mentioned so far.

Actually, I use an olive oil based mayo when I want something creamy.


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> How 'bout hot sauce? That beats everything mentioned so far.
> 
> Actually, I use an olive oil based mayo when I want something creamy.


There IS a Hellman's? with Tabasco!


----------



## Edward (Jan 9, 2010)

coramdeo said:


> NO!. NO!, NO! NOT JUST MAYO! IT MUST BE HELLMANS!


 
No, Dukes outshines Hellman's.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't believe 7 people have voted for Miracle Whip. Buncha young _whipper_ snappers!





 Sorry, I know that was worse than the one before!


----------



## etexas (Jan 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> I can't believe 7 people have voted for Miracle Whip. Buncha young _whipper_ snappers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality not quantity!!(-:


----------



## Honor (Jan 10, 2010)

Dukes is the ONLY way to go


----------

